# WTF? NSFW Audi Ur quattro Sure to Make More Enemies than Friends



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it comes to modified Audis, our editorial goal has always been to share as much of the rich Audi aftermarket with our enthusiast reader base. We tend to leave judgement of modifications to those very readers and to foster acceptance of modifications done by private owners to their pride and joy. That said, there's always an exception that will raise our even hand to our cheek in dismay. This is _that_ car.

At one time this appears to be an ur quattro. Even if it were just a GT though, we'd still feel sick. We've come to expect the sport compact, be-winged and tasteless 'Fast and Furious' sport compact look to be applied to Civics and Eclipses... even the errant B6... but a hard-to-find B2 (especially the ur quattro) is just wrong.

Look over more of these Maalouf Tuning Design pics posted over at the RGruppe blog on blogspot and you'll find door speakers big enough to interfere wtih steering action, plenty of smurf blue painted interior components and a back seat speaker housing / Vodka bottle holder with six shot glasses. 

More after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

It's supposedly "just" a Coupe Quattro.....which is still very sad...as they are fewer in numbers than the urQ's. these days.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Notice the diff knob in the one interior pic. I hope you're right that it's not a quattro but I'm not so sure.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

The dif selector seems to be a quattro..., but it could be a Coupe quattro, not a UrQ. Still sad.


----------

